# time to turn pro?



## stromdidilly

Seems like you've made up your mind? 

Have you won any state or national tournaments? Go to Redding? How about outdoor nationals?

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## steady30030x

shot a 1522 at Redding. haven't won any titles yet, but I'm sure this year i will be winning some this year.


----------



## stromdidilly

That's a tough one. IMO a pro card isn't really doing much for ya unless you're seriously competing to win OR you think its a lack of experience against the top pros that's holding you back.

$.02

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## thawk

I would say wait a while. Give yourself a chance to win a couple national championships, some state titles and build a resume. I jumped straight from BHFS to the pro class and never gave myself a chance to win any of the above. I'm not saying you won't win or you're not better then I was but 1522/915 is not even close to winning the pro class.
At your age you have a little time to get fully there and enter the class ready to win. 
It might not sound like much now, but having those wins is something that can never be taken away. When I jumped into the pro class I would finish in the top ten, but the same scores would have won me many state titles and three national titles, looking back I would much rather had at least a couple of them.

Also you could peruse the nfaa am shooter of the year next year.

Being ranked by the NAA will require you to shoot certain tournaments, az cup, so cal, and a couple more.

Where in cal. Are you? Who is your biggest compition in your area?


----------



## cbrunson

steady30030x said:


> shot a 1522 at Redding. haven't won any titles yet, but I'm sure this year i will be winning some this year.


1522 would've put you in 41st place in Redding in the Pro class this year.

895 would've put you in 119th place in Vegas Championship division.


Just a fun little facts check exercise shows twelve 895 scores in Vegas Freestyle adult male flights in 2016, and one in Bow hunter flights. None from a California resident. 

http://ianseo.net/TourData/2016/1277/IC.php


Two 1522 scores were turned in at Redding in the freestyle class. One with a NFAA membership and one without. Which one are you? Senecca Nunez or Ryan Ferrens?

https://www.nfaausa.com/wp-content/uploads/Final-Scores.pdf
http://straightarrowbowhunters.com/2016-western-classic-trailshoot-tournament-results/


----------



## montigre

Also consider the cost of traveling for the Pro Circuit. Top Pros can travel hundreds of thousands of miles per year, then add on the entry fees, hotels, food, lodging, rental vehicles, time off from work/family/school, and don't forget your back up shooting gear.... 

I'd advise that you take you time and position yourself financially and time wise to reach your goals. Rome was not built in a day and no Pro shooter I know hit the circuit able to win after only a year of shooting--not even the very best of them. :wink:


----------



## steady30030x

agreed ill give it more time. 24 is still pretty young in the game. Ill get to that level.


----------



## thawk

cbrunson said:


> 1522 would've put you in 41st place in Redding in the Pro class this year.
> 
> 895 would've put you in 119th place in Vegas Championship division.
> 
> 
> Just a fun little facts check exercise shows twelve 895 scores in Vegas Freestyle adult male flights in 2016, and one in Bow hunter flights. None from a California resident.
> 
> http://ianseo.net/TourData/2016/1277/IC.php
> 
> 
> Two 1522 scores were turned in at Redding in the freestyle class. One with a NFAA membership and one without. Which one are you? Senecca Nunez or Ryan Ferrens?
> 
> https://www.nfaausa.com/wp-content/uploads/Final-Scores.pdf
> http://straightarrowbowhunters.com/2016-western-classic-trailshoot-tournament-results/


You missed a 1522, Steve brown shot that this year as well. 
Non of the names that shot 1522 cross with any state scores for 5th place in the past year.


----------



## cbrunson

Thawk22 said:


> You missed a 1522, Steve brown shot that this year as well.
> Non of the names that shot 1522 cross with any state scores for 5th place in the past year.


Funny little thing about boasting of scores shot. The records are easy to check.


----------



## vito9999

Since your in Nv, go over the hill and shoot against some of the competition in Sacramento and Lodi. You will find out where you stand real quick. Look up Nick Ingham shooting out of Lodi as he is former California Youth record holder and is about your age. See were you stand against him and you will see if your ready to turn pro.


----------



## RickT

Go to Vegas and shoot Championship Freestyle. You can get the experience of shooting with the best in the world and a Pro card is not required.


----------



## Lazarus

:happy1:


----------



## yeroc

cbrunson said:


> Funny little thing about boasting of scores shot. The records are easy to check.


Good catch Cbrunson


----------



## AKDoug

Go pro, they'll enjoy taking your money.


----------



## bsp5019

Not saying it's not possible, but I highly doubt someone just jumps straight into shooting and in less than a year goes to Vegas and Redding and shoots those scores. Not saying its not true....i just highly doubt it.


----------



## WhitBri

Advice coming from someone shooting amateur class. I would say some need the confidence from winning a national tournament in amateur class before going pro, some may look at it as meaningless as wasn't against the best of the best. I have considered the same even thought my skill isn't high enough just for the perks of better line times, shooting with pros that act professional instead of some amateurs that act like pricks, but there is a downside of additional cost at tournaments, pro card cost NFAA, dress code, etc. 
There are also many sandbaggers that have won amateur titles and continue to shoot there too so when you are looking at scores at national tournaments and it takes 120 x's at nationals to win would you rather shoot that and win or end up in a shoot off with maybe one or two others that shot 120 or be in a shoot off with a dozen pros that did it too?


----------



## rattlinman

I say go for it! That's the wonderful thing about professional archery....no qualification needed, simply pay for your Pro card and show up.

Maybe you'll do well, maybe you won't, but you'll never know until you try. I just hope your wallet is big enough to truly give it a go.

Good luck! :thumbs_up


----------



## thawk

does anyone know for sure if you drop your pro status can you compete the next year in the am class?
I know when I dropped my pro card I had to sit out a year for any NFAA national events, but I think they change that.


----------



## stromdidilly

Thawk22 said:


> does anyone know for sure if you drop your pro status can you compete the next year in the am class?
> I know when I dropped my pro card I had to sit out a year for any NFAA national events, but I think they change that.


That would be a terribly dumb rule....so it's probably true :darkbeer:


----------



## steady30030x

I'll post a picture of my score cards.


----------



## thawk

stromdidilly said:


> That would be a terribly dumb rule....so it's probably true :darkbeer:


I know for a fact it was that way, but I heard they changed it, I see both sides and it didn't bother me as I wasn't planning to go to the nationals that year, Redding was just for the nfaa part not the money part and vegas is championship not pro so it didn't matter there either.


----------



## thawk

steady30030x said:


> I'll post a picture of my score cards.


can you explain why there are no 895's from either Nevada or cal posted last year in vegas? or were you living somewhere else at that time?
what shoots did you attend this year where you shot 915 or above?
non of that changes advise given on weather or not you should turn pro, just curious, you would have been a great partner for the outlaw shoots, well at least the first one you shot


----------



## oldpro888

I have seen a few over the years, go from unknown beginner to top pro. I have also seen them be destroyed within a year from TP from lack of instruction. If he is legit, he is doing it the right way. Shooting in the Pro class is cool, but humbling. And I might add, all but a handful do little more than pay for their hobby. The biggest benefit I have received is lasting friendships with those I shot against, Pearson, Wise, Wilde, to name a few of my favorites. Give the class a try, it won't take long to o see if you have what it takes. Btw, 895 is respectable, but light years from 896, which is light years from 897, which is ,,,,,, well let's say it's a long way from 900.


----------



## AKDoug

If you are shooting spots and you are not banging out 300-60X's with regularity on the NFAA face, and 300-25+X's on the Vegas face, there really is no point in going pro. 

When I shot Vegas, I did finally figure out that I could shoot bowhunter championship (not quite pro..but sort of) by just paying the entry fee and I got to shoot at 10am vs. 7am for the bowhunter flights.


----------



## steady30030x

oldpro888 said:


> I have seen a few over the years, go from unknown beginner to top pro. I have also seen them be destroyed within a year from TP from lack of instruction. If he is legit, he is doing it the right way. Shooting in the Pro class is cool, but humbling. And I might add, all but a handful do little more than pay for their hobby. The biggest benefit I have received is lasting friendships with those I shot against, Pearson, Wise, Wilde, to name a few of my favorites. Give the class a try, it won't take long to o see if you have what it takes. Btw, 895 is respectable, but light years from 896, which is light years from 897, which is ,,,,,, well let's say it's a long way from 900.


I will be shooting the championship division this year. The only reason I didn't shoot clean is because I was a bit nervous on the line and I was told that is expected for your first few tournaments. I'm fortunate enough to have the funds to see top coaches and I am able to train everyday as much as I need or want. I'm at a whole different level now. I feel like I need to compete with the best to reach my goals in the sport.


----------



## jim p

If there are no disadvantages to going pro, then give it a try. If going pro disqualifies you to shoot in lower classes then why go pro until you are forced out of the lower classes.

If you just want to shoot against some pros, just pretend that you are shooting against them and that they are only going to drop 2 points.


----------



## shawn_in_MA

steady30030x said:


> I will be shooting the championship division this year. The only reason I didn't shoot clean is because I was a bit nervous on the line and I was told that is expected for your first few tournaments.


And you think that's gonna change??? of the 2500 people who shot vegas last year do you know how many of them were nervous....ALL OF THEM. The difference between a top pro and a mere mortal is how they deal with the nerves, and unfortunately at a shoot like Vegas, with no chance (other than the lucky dog) to make up for a mistake, it will always be that way. The only time the pressure is off is after you drop a point. Good luck in your quest to become the best, the pro class needs more people. I wish you the best, but based on some of the questions you asked it seems you've got a ways to go.


----------



## cbrunson

shawn_in_MA said:


> And you think that's gonna change??? of the 2500 people who shot vegas last year do you know how many of them were nervous....ALL OF THEM. The difference between a top pro and a mere mortal is how they deal with the nerves, and unfortunately at a shoot like Vegas, with no chance (other than the lucky dog) to make up for a mistake, it will always be that way. The only time the pressure is off is after you drop a point. Good luck in your quest to become the best, the pro class needs more people. I wish you the best, but based on some of the questions you asked it seems you've got a ways to go.


When you can shoot as good as this guy ^^^^ you might consider going pro.

By then you will discover that going pro has more to do with your ability to travel to every major shoot in the country on your own dime, than your ability to win.


----------



## jim p

Target archery is all offense. If you keep them all in the center no one can beat you. Just because I can't do it is no reflection on you.


----------



## steady30030x

shawn_in_MA said:


> And you think that's gonna change??? of the 2500 people who shot vegas last year do you know how many of them were nervous....ALL OF THEM. The difference between a top pro and a mere mortal is how they deal with the nerves, and unfortunately at a shoot like Vegas, with no chance (other than the lucky dog) to make up for a mistake, it will always be that way. The only time the pressure is off is after you drop a point. Good luck in your quest to become the best, the pro class needs more people. I wish you the best, but based on some of the questions you asked it seems you've got a ways to go.


I believe it will improve. The mechanics of archery are basic. It's does come down to mental ability and that's no going to be a issue with me. I don't see how the questions I ask would effect me being at a pro level. It's just archery talk I can ask whatever I want.


----------



## thawk

jim p said:


> If there are no disadvantages to going pro, then give it a try. If going pro disqualifies you to shoot in lower classes then why go pro until you are forced out of the lower classes.
> 
> If you just want to shoot against some pros, just pretend that you are shooting against them and that they are only going to drop 2 points.


A few disadvantages 
Higher cost to enter shoots (some not all)
Harder to get recognized as (unless your the best) you won't be at the top of the leaderboard
Dress code
He lives on the west coast somewhere so he will become an automatic 0 handicap for the outlaw archers
You don't get to shoot 5 days at the nationals


Advantages
Possible to win more money both in contingency and shoot payouts
You only have to shoot 3 days at the nationals


----------



## thawk

steady30030x said:


> I believe it will improve. The mechanics of archery are basic. It's does come down to mental ability and that's no going to be a issue with me. I don't see how the questions I ask would effect me being at a pro level. It's just archery talk I can ask whatever I want.


I'm with oldpro888, I have seen lots of guys get into the sport and improve at a fast rate then go downhill almost as fast. The pressure to win or score well changes everything. I hope it doesn't and the scores you posted are very respectable and only need to go up a little to be competitive at the pro level.
Where are you from? I have a indoor money shoot that I have been putting on for almost 20 years, I get some really good shooters there every year, it would be a good chance to stand and compete with some good shooters before vegas. The shoot is in Rocklin and we might get a tour going this year with a stop in fresno, Bay Area, rocklin, and redding, let me know if you're interested


----------



## steady30030x

Thawk22 said:


> I'm with oldpro888, I have seen lots of guys get into the sport and improve at a fast rate then go downhill almost as fast. The pressure to win or score well changes everything. I hope it doesn't and the scores you posted are very respectable and only need to go up a little to be competitive at the pro level.
> Where are you from? I have a indoor money shoot that I have been putting on for almost 20 years, I get some really good shooters there every year, it would be a good chance to stand and compete with some good shooters before vegas. The shoot is in Rocklin and we might get a tour going this year with a stop in fresno, Bay Area, rocklin, and redding, let me know if you're interested


Where in rocklin? I'm in Yerington,NV. Family ownes a few houses in California and I am out that way sometimes. Is the money good?


----------



## RCR_III

Here's my take on this.

I don't need to see your score cards. I don't even need to know your scores honestly. If you're coming on here to ask the question, the answer is probably no. 

I'd say better prepare yourself for what it would mean to go the Professional Route in archery. As with anything in life, preparation is key. Without it, you've already set yourself up for failure. 

You can research scores at every major shoot and see for yourself where you need to stand in order to make it. You'll find it's nearly perfect in every discipline to win. 

Now, let's say you are already shooting perfect, or near perfect, scores. You need to shoot them under pressure. When you're nervous. When something big is on the line. 

Go up to a target. Vegas face for instance. Tape your cell phone, your ipod, lap top, girlfriend's cell phone, whatever. Tape stuff all around the ten ring where if you miss the ten ring you've destroyed something that's important to you. 

Now go shoot a prefect score. You'll quickly see there's a big difference in how you approach the game then. 

If you can do all of that and still shoot perfect scores, and post on here with that cell phone ;-) 

Then go join the pro class and give 'em hell.


----------



## jrjones91200

Well said

Sent from my SM-G920R6 using Tapatalk


----------



## thawk

steady30030x said:


> Where in rocklin? I'm in Yerington,NV. Family ownes a few houses in California and I am out that way sometimes. Is the money good?


Yearington?, I didn't know you guys played the 42/924 game over there. You must be 2.5 hours from rocklin? 
The shop in Rocklin is wilderness archery. No the money isn't good. I have kept the entry fee low so more will come and play, some years I have got added money from shops (Wilderness and Impact) but we usually just shoot for our entry fee money.
Top guy might make $400
Sad that it's that low cause you will have to earn it, I know we counted one year and we had over 30 national titles represented out of 20 or so shooter, that number is way off now that Paige moved down here as she has 118 world, national, and state records by herself. We get some really good shots there though, Mark Poling has made the shootoff at vegas before, other great shooters that made it last year are Brandon Williamson, Dave Gore, Sean Elza, Paige Pearce Gore, Ben Hobbs, Randy Tucker, Mark Ruibo, Tommy Daley, Heather Gore. Just out of those guys you have 4 current or past USA team members, 3 national champs, 2 world champs, 1 vegas champ, 4 Redding champs. In other words out of the 20 something shooters you're going to have to shoot your azs off to win


----------



## steady30030x

Thawk22 said:


> Yearington?, I didn't know you guys played the 42/924 game over there. You must be 2.5 hours from rocklin?
> The shop in Rocklin is wilderness archery. No the money isn't good. I have kept the entry fee low so more will come and play, some years I have got added money from shops (Wilderness and Impact) but we usually just shoot for our entry fee money.
> Top guy might make $400
> Sad that it's that low cause you will have to earn it, I know we counted one year and we had over 30 national titles represented out of 20 or so shooter, that number is way off now that Paige moved down here as she has 118 world, national, and state records by herself. We get some really good shots there though, Mark Poling has made the shootoff at vegas before, other great shooters that made it last year are Brandon Williamson, Dave Gore, Sean Elza, Paige Pearce Gore, Ben Hobbs, Randy Tucker, Mark Ruibo, Tommy Daley, Heather Gore. Just out of those guys you have 4 current or past USA team members, 3 national champs, 2 world champs, 1 vegas champ, 4 Redding champs. In other words out of the 20 something shooters you're going to have to shoot your azs off to win


Who puts on the shoot? Will wilderness post a date on their website?


----------



## thawk

I put it on, I will post it on their Facebook page and most present and past shooter will share it on theirs. I have sent flyers to shops in the past, but the Internet is so much faster and easier.


----------



## rattlinman

For many years I shot with a "local expert" that was easily the best shooter in our area. He continually commented that he should go Pro, the Pro courses are easier so they post higher scores, the only difference between the Pros and amateurs is the entry fee, blah blah blah. We kept telling him - go for it, you're good enough, you'll make the entry fee back easily.

Finally he told us he was going to get his Pro card and devote the year to travel to as many as he could. We wished him the best, encouraged him. He made it to 3, placing in the bottom 3rd at all of them. He's still a great shot, but we never heard him brag about going Pro ever again. But he would have never known the truth if he hadn't tried it!

So instead of everyone telling the kid NOT to, whether it be jealousy or your end or envy because you'll never be good enough, encourage the fella to jump in the pool. Sink or swim buddy! 

And just for curiosity for all the people telling him he's not good enough, Metropolis had 38 Pros shooting with only 11 placing in the money. That means 27 of them shot for fun or for the experience.

Something to think about.


----------



## steady30030x

Thawk22 said:


> I put it on, I will post it on their Facebook page and most present and past shooter will share it on theirs. I have sent flyers to shops in the past, but the Internet is so much faster and easier.


Well if you post the dates on here I'll be there.


----------



## thawk

rattlinman said:


> For many years I shot with a "local expert" that was easily the best shooter in our area. He continually commented that he should go Pro, the Pro courses are easier so they post higher scores, the only difference between the Pros and amateurs is the entry fee, blah blah blah. We kept telling him - go for it, you're good enough, you'll make the entry fee back easily.
> 
> Finally he told us he was going to get his Pro card and devote the year to travel to as many as he could. We wished him the best, encouraged him. He made it to 3, placing in the bottom 3rd at all of them. He's still a great shot, but we never heard him brag about going Pro ever again. But he would have never known the truth if he hadn't tried it!
> 
> So instead of everyone telling the kid NOT to, whether it be jealousy or your end or envy because you'll never be good enough, encourage the fella to jump in the pool. Sink or swim buddy!
> 
> And just for curiosity for all the people telling him he's not good enough, Metropolis had 38 Pros shooting with only 11 placing in the money. That means 27 of them shot for fun or for the experience.
> 
> Something to think about.


I think being a pro is very different back east as it is out here on the west coast. As a pro in ca, 90% of the shoots we attend there are only a couple pros! I know we added 3 this year. So for the most part the only shoots turning pro will change are NFAA portion of Redding, and outdoor Nationals. At local it might be easier to win the pro class then it is to win the open class. Nevada County Sportsmen is the only other shoot that having a pro card will make it much tougher to win


----------



## Camp

I hope your shooting a PSE 
Good Luck go for all the money. some people just wish to do do that.
Best of LUCK


----------



## steady30030x

Thawk22 said:


> I think being a pro is very different back east as it is out here on the west coast. As a pro in ca, 90% of the shoots we attend there are only a couple pros! I know we added 3 this year. So for the most part the only shoots turning pro will change are NFAA portion of Redding, and outdoor Nationals. At local it might be easier to win the pro class then it is to win the open class. Nevada County Sportsmen is the only other shoot that having a pro card will make it much tougher to win


I don't think it's all that difficult people cut it out to be. If one puts in the hard work and wants it bad enough they will get there.


----------



## AKDoug

I once thought I was good.. then I showed up at some podunk archery shop in North Carolina for a little money shoot like Thawk22 is describing. I left humbled, very humbled, and feeling like I'd been set up  There were no less than a dozen ASA Pros and Senior pros in that room. Don't let anyone tell you an ASA pro can't shoot spots, because they can.


----------



## thawk

Well if you felt setup I'll do just that, mr. 30x if you come to my shoot and beat the ladies that are there I will pay for half your pro dues for the year.
If you don't, you come on here and tell everyone your not ready to be a female pro.


----------



## steady30030x

Thawk22 said:


> Well if you felt setup I'll do just that, mr. 30x if you come to my shoot and beat the ladies that are there I will pay for half your pro dues for the year.
> If you don't, you come on here and tell everyone your not ready to be a female pro.


I don't need your money sir. All the (pros) you mentioned I've made look bad at shoots before. You will see me at the subpar shop of wilderness archery and I will lay down the law . I don't miss.


----------



## stromdidilly

Hahahaha perfect. Hopefully see you at some outlaw shoots next year...maybe the Oregon shoot up tour if you're up for a drive. Put your money where your mouth is and all that. 

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## steady30030x

stromdidilly said:


> Hahahaha perfect. Hopefully see you at some outlaw shoots next year...maybe the Oregon shoot up tour if you're up for a drive. Put your money where your mouth is and all that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


You bet. Did you shoot Nevada city?


----------



## stromdidilly

Unfortunately not. You coming up for outdoor nationals last week of July?

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## steady30030x

stromdidilly said:


> Unfortunately not. You coming up for outdoor nationals last week of July?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


I'll be there.


----------



## RCR_III

steady30030x said:


> I don't need your money sir. All the (pros) you mentioned I've made look bad at shoots before. You will see me at the subpar shop of wilderness archery and I will lay down the law . I don't miss.


Just don't put too much pressure on yourself before you even get to any of the shoots.


----------



## stromdidilly

steady30030x said:


> I'll be there.


Good deal, hopefully see ya there. If not, good luck...course is pretty steep if you have somewhere like that to practice.


----------



## steady30030x

RCR_III said:


> Just don't put too much pressure on yourself before you even get to any of the shoots.


No reason for pressure. I just shoot.


----------



## thawk

stromdidilly said:


> Hahahaha perfect. Hopefully see you at some outlaw shoots next year...maybe the Oregon shoot up tour if you're up for a drive. Put your money where your mouth is and all that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


What do you think? Has he made Sean, Dave, Paige and the others look bad?


----------



## steady30030x

Thawk22 said:


> My name is Tod Hawkins, and you will NOT be competing at my indoor shoot. That is the only thing I can guarantee is a fact in this thread or anything posted on archerytalk.
> Big difference between you and I is that I'm not afraid of people looking up my scores or knowing who I am. I have shot very well at time and shot like ****t at times. This year I pretty much sucked all year, that life. My performance at the OPA was down right embarrassing, same goes for Nevada City, worst thing about NC was I let down my partner and good friend Ben English in the team event, the rest of the year I got out of it what I put into it so that's on me, I will do better next year.


Well dam your making me feel bad now. I sincerely apologize for the attudie. I know who you are and your a very respected shooter in Northern California. I rather stay anonymous on this website because I ask stupid **** sometimes. I'm new to the sport. When your new at things you gotta to ask to learn.Opa was awesome. I enjoyed shooting it.


----------



## AKDoug

steady30030x said:


> Well dam your making me feel bad now. I sincerely apologize for the attudie. I know who you are and your a very respected shooter in Northern California. I rather stay anonymous on this website because I ask stupid **** sometimes. I'm new to the sport. When your new at things you gotta to ask to learn.Opa was awesome. I enjoyed shooting it.


You were invited to the OPA Summit Invitational and you're not a pro yet?


----------



## thawk

This is one of those topics where I hope you stay in the sport for a few years, even get good enough to be a top pro, learn some manors and to respect the shooters who are as good as you or better, (the ones I mentioned not me) then go back and read this thread again and see how you acted when had accomplished less then nothing in the sport and brag like a 10 time world champion.

You were right in a earlier post, I am old ( although I have never understood why snot nosed kids think that is a put down) and with age come knowledge. Knowledge enough to know not to brag and make claims that can be easily checked and show to everyone that you're a lier. Knowledge enough to know you will have good days and bad days, and making statements like "I don't miss" only make you look stupid to everyone else. Knowledge enough to know that after a year in a sport you have accomplished nothing, you have contributed nothing, and if you quit tomorrow nobody will miss you or tell stories about how good you were. So good luck in your endeavors, maybe someday we will meet at an outdoor shoot or in vegas, and if your shoot a great score I will absolutely shake your hand and congratulate you.


----------



## steady30030x

AKDoug said:


> Two guys that shot 1522 at Redding and got invited to the OPA were Farrens and Brown. Farrens has been a pro from Idaho for several years . Steve Brown works for Darton. Nunez is the other 1522 shooter and he's been around for a while as well...shot a 300 in Freestyle Flights at Vegas in 2008.


Wasn't hard to get invited. Simply made a phone call and gave the money. I'm on the list and was there.


----------



## thawk

AKDoug, please for the love of god don't say the OPA was how we should be judged for our skill level. I shot bad the first day but the second day I really wanted to crawl under a rock and hide till all the shooters had gone home.
I would love to play that game more often as it was a blast, but sadly I can't afford to learn the game at $1500 a trip. I thought I had a good game plan going in, and it was a good plan because Paige used it to win 10k but I didn't execute nearly as well as she did. I was unprepared to say the least. 
That and I'm a wuss who hates shooting in the rain and wind


----------



## steady30030x

AKDoug said:


> So how'd you do? That should answer your pro question right there. That was a current collection of who's who in archery.


Finished top 75. I didn't shoot well at all. I should have had that 14 card out more. Would be cool to see that format out west.


----------



## duckdawg1

Regardless of score, you should win a few big tourneys before even considering making the leap. There are a lot of great shooters here in Cali and I'm sure you haven't scratched the surface of shooting a great score compared to these guys. If you did shoot a 1522 at Redding, that doesn't even come close to for me to consider you being a pro. Ive learned that you need to be humble and not boast about your scores. Scores are not everything. A good attitude can carry you a lot further in this sport than numbers. Nobody wants to shoot with a DB.


----------



## steady30030x

jim p said:


> Lots of guys want pros to come on here and post. Now that we have a potential pro here many are treating him badly.
> 
> It ain't bragging if you can do it. Shut your lips and let the arrows do the talking. Any pro can be beaten so go get them.


Very well said. All the pros do is just practice and train properly. I do the same. Already have beaten some top pros just need to get more exposer at the big tournaments and let my talent do the rest.


----------



## pherrley

I really appreciate when the people that share their identity, try and hold the anonymous, accountable for the things they say. When I first came on this site I received plenty of advice from anyone with a computer. It took me a little while to find out that not all the people posting advice were what they presented themselves as.

I imagine the OP came on here with the expectation that he was going to receive praise for his shooting ability. When he received the opposite, he took it personal. My suggestion to the OP is to delete your account and start a new one. Then type to people the same way you talk to people. 

“When you're good at something, you'll tell everyone. When you're great at something, they'll tell you.” – Walter Payton


----------



## duckdawg1

pherrley said:


> I really appreciate when the people that share their identity, try and hold the anonymous, accountable for the things they say. When I first came on this site I received plenty of advice from anyone with a computer. It took me a little while to find out that not all the people posting advice were what they presented themselves as.
> 
> I imagine the OP came on here with the expectation that he was going to receive praise for his shooting ability. When he received the opposite, he took it personal. My suggestion to the OP is to delete your account and start a new one. Then type to people the same way you talk to people.
> 
> “When you're good at something, you'll tell everyone. When you're great at something, they'll tell you.” – Walter Payton


Great advice!


----------



## thawk

pherrley said:


> I really appreciate when the people that share their identity, try and hold the anonymous, accountable for the things they say. When I first came on this site I received plenty of advice from anyone with a computer. It took me a little while to find out that not all the people posting advice were what they presented themselves as.
> 
> I imagine the OP came on here with the expectation that he was going to receive praise for his shooting ability. When he received the opposite, he took it personal. My suggestion to the OP is to delete your account and start a new one. Then type to people the same way you talk to people.
> 
> “When you're good at something, you'll tell everyone. When you're great at something, they'll tell you.” – Walter Payton


Well put, and I really like the Payton quote. I hope it's not who everyone came up with last night, if it is that's a shame, I camp next to them at redding, and paige and her family were trying to help with a broken bow, that kid was real nice, the kind of guy that you want to help, if this is his Internet alter ego help that will change.


----------



## SonnyThomas

steady30030x said:


> I've been shooting for a year now started last July. My first big tournament was Vegas i shot in the flights with a score of 895. I was top 3 In sections. Took fifth in state. That was all accomplished in 6 months of shooting. I've recently work with a coach learned how to tune and have correct posture and am shooting extremely well. In outdoors on spots lowest score i shot this year was a 915 out of 42 targets. I started a little late at 23 now 24 years old, but age doesn't seem to matter in archery. I'm thinking i need to buy my pro card and start competing with the pros. My goal is to be a wining pro. Might as well jump in with the pros. Im not far off. I consistently shoot 300s with a high x count with .166 diameter arrows. I was thinking to shoot another year of amateurs, but 24 years old is a good age to turn pro in my opinion. I've only been shooting for a year, other experienced shooters i shoot with tell me to wait others say go for it. I would like the opinions of other experienced shooters on archerytalk. Thanks. I would also like to know how does one get ranked on the world archery rankings?


Good attitude. Stick with your coach, ask your coach. His evaluation of you can give you a better look at things, where you need to improve. montigre gave a lot with her post.

Not every one can and not every sport allows, but going head to head with better shooters has been know to make one improve, either through knowing you need to put forth more effort or finding a coach to get you to the next level.


----------



## shawn_in_MA

steady30030x said:


> I believe it will improve. The mechanics of archery are basic. It's does come down to mental ability and that's no going to be a issue with me. I don't see how the questions I ask would effect me being at a pro level. It's just archery talk I can ask whatever I want.


You are correct that the mechanics of archery are very basic...it's the whole repeatability thing that gets in the way. If you don't know how to get a USAT ranking then you should do some reading. THere was a time that I considered turning pro, but I don't spend the time necessary to compete at the high level that is necessary. I am very fortunate that I get to shoot with a few top level pros on a regular basis. It's fun when you beat them but can be a very humbling experience at the same time. I truly do wish you the best of luck. I would spend some time talking to some of the reputable pros in your area and find yourself a world renowned coach and go from there.


----------



## vito9999

Thawk22 said:


> How do you know Nick being from across the country? I don't know him but his name came up last night and everyone seems to really like him.


I only moved here 3 years ago. I lived in Sierra foothills between Mariposa and Sonora. Shot out of Horseshoe Bend at Lake McClure. Nicks dad was Golden Arrow archery in Oakdale. He is a good hard working kid with the potential to be a top 1% shooter. I think at one time or another he has broke most of the course records in the central valley.


----------



## sharptrenton

I don't think anybody should come on AT and brag about scores or Pro's they have made look
bad. People will give you more respect if you go to the big shoots and consistently beat the top Pro's in the world and let your shooting do the talking. I think there is a big difference between shooting good scores in the ametuer classes and shooting good scores in the Pro class. The strong mental game needed to win consistently in the Pro class is something a lot of shooters just don't have.


----------



## SonnyThomas

Corey (yeroc) shot well in last year's IAA Outdoor Championship. This year, giving it his best, he came up short, but "A" for effort.

Corey and I exchanged amazements with Bob Wolfram's performance. SMPFS (aged group  ) shot and nailed a 889, 1 point from perfect and a bit windy according to Corey....


----------



## stromdidilly

Ryjax said:


> Lol you were looking for a fight before he made those comments...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He actually gave him some pretty solid advice first...

I really don't care what he shot. The problem though is if you're going to give specific scores for specific tournaments, people will look them up. Its not that hard to connect dots on whether or not you're being truthful...


----------



## SonnyThomas

steady30030x said:


> I've been shooting for a year now started last July. My first big tournament was Vegas i shot in the flights with a score of 895. I was top 3 In sections. Took fifth in state. That was all accomplished in 6 months of shooting. I've recently work with a coach learned how to tune and have correct posture and am shooting extremely well. In outdoors on spots lowest score i shot this year was a 915 out of 42 targets. I started a little late at 23 now 24 years old, but age doesn't seem to matter in archery. I'm thinking i need to buy my pro card and start competing with the pros. My goal is to be a wining pro. Might as well jump in with the pros. Im not far off. I consistently shoot 300s with a high x count with .166 diameter arrows. I was thinking to shoot another year of amateurs, but 24 years old is a good age to turn pro in my opinion. I've only been shooting for a year, other experienced shooters i shoot with tell me to wait others say go for it. I would like the opinions of other experienced shooters on archerytalk. Thanks. I would also like to know how does one get ranked on the world archery rankings?





Lazarus said:


> ..........you left out one detail my friend. He/she bragged about scores he/she had hung, then when questioned about it said he'd/she'd post the scorecards. But predictably never did.
> 
> Walk is walk and talk is talk. Walk talks a lot louder than talk walks. :cheers:





Thawk22 said:


> Like lazuras said, he bragged of scores shot in his opening post, everything would have been good but when the scores were checked nothing matched, what he bragged about was to easy to check, so no one had to bait him into lieing or bragging, he started out in post one doing just that. For me it didn't get nasty till he trashed talked my friends and the shop I represent, up until then I was inviting him to come shoot a tournament.





lacampbell2005 said:


> The original post came across as arrogant to me. Whether that was the intend, I don't know. Seems like a troll, but who knows? Maybe he/she's just someone that doesn't have much humility.


24 years old, a kid wound up and kids do what kids do. Some one said something and he took offense. He was wanting help. I gave him some, like stay away from his Post and stick with his coach. Any kind of a coach and the coach will give better guidance than in here... I though Gail gave good and then let it go. 

How many Pros are actually Pros? Some just have a card at best. So the kid turns Pro and learns and maybe learns the hard way. Of course, there is shooting against your betters and them making you better. It just sort of filters into you brain that you have to do "everything" to reach their level and maintain it.


----------



## cbrunson

The only important thing in all this is the fact that if you are good enough consider yourself among some of the best in this sport, people will know you, or at least know who you are. 

As said many times before, your credibility is as thick as your resume. If no one can find your name in just a few simple searches, you should really wait to start thumping your chest. Even then it's best to be humble and let others do it for you. By that time you should discover that it's best to avoid the situation entirely anyway............or simply post your name and scorecards.


----------



## Uzurmnd247

I was always taught to put up or shut up. I would like to see the score cards, you can even blank out your name.


----------



## steady30030x

Camp said:


> funny stuff
> just go pro


Well I'm techqincally pro now just purchased a pro membership from nfaa.


----------



## steady30030x

To sum this thread up. I officially turned pro. You all will see a new name work up the ranks. Im done with all the other nonsense.


----------



## RCR_III

steady30030x said:


> To sum this thread up. I officially turned pro. You all will see a new name work up the ranks. Im done with all the other nonsense.


What's the name we'll see?


----------



## thawk

It probably shows my age, you have a big head, not physically and literally just full of yourself.
You may not have intended to sound arrogant but at least to me you did and do. There are thousands of people working hard at every sport you can think of that will never make it to the pro level and certainly not the top of the pro level. And there are others who don't work half as hard who are at the top but have so much talent they can slack off and still win. When someone has the talent and the work ethic, watch out, so far in my 52 years on this earth I have yet to see someone that has both and feels the need to tell everyone because they don't have to, it will show on its own.


----------



## steady30030x

Thawk22 said:


> It probably shows my age, you have a big head, not physically and literally just full of yourself.
> You may not have intended to sound arrogant but at least to me you did and do. There are thousands of people working hard at every sport you can think of that will never make it to the pro level and certainly not the top of the pro level. And there are others who don't work half as hard who are at the top but have so much talent they can slack off and still win. When someone has the talent and the work ethic, watch out, so far in my 52 years on this earth I have yet to see someone that has both and feels the need to tell everyone because they don't have to, it will show on its own.


I agree. I can be a bit over confident. I must have some sort of talent because I took to the sport very quickly. I'm going to work for it.


----------



## jim p

You need to be over confident to win the big tournaments. Guard your self image with all your power. It does not matter what I think or anyone else about you. Again just let your arrows do the talking.

If you let your self image drop to the point that you think that you can not win then you can't win.

You have a great user name which states your level of performance. Go get them.



steady30030x said:


> I agree. I can be a bit over confident. I must have some sort of talent because I took to the sport very quickly. I'm going to work for it.


----------



## rattlinman

steady30030x said:


> I agree. I can be a bit over confident. I must have some sort of talent because I took to the sport very quickly. I'm going to work for it.


Hang on to that, the world needs more confident people and less pansy, politically correct Americans!

I can think of a few over-confident folks that have done very well for themselves....Mohammed Ali, Steve Jobs, Tom Brady....uh, Ted Nugent....Donald Trump. People have hated them for their arrogance and it didn't seem to hold them back.:wink:


----------

